# Creating a Juice, need some advice :)



## NeXuS (23/12/16)

Hey Guys,

Looking at creating something from what I have left in a box of concentrates. 

Making a 70/30 6mg Premixed.

Got these concentrates:
Strawberry TFA
Vanilla Bean Icecream TFA
Malted Milk TFA
Sweet Strawberry CAP
Strawberry Milk Clyrolinx
Cream Fresh TFA
Whipped Cream TFA


Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/12/16)

I would use all those flavours and make strawberry milk shake
Something like...
Strawberry TFA - 3%
Vanilla Bean Icecream TFA - 2%
Malted Milk TFA - 1%
Sweet Strawberry CAP - 2%
Strawberry Milk Clyrolinx - 1 %
Cream Fresh TFA - 3%
Whipped Cream TFA - 3%


----------



## Ripstorm (23/12/16)

Just make some Mustard milk 

Strawberry (TPA) @ 6%
VBIC (TPA) @ 8%


----------



## NeXuS (23/12/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Just make some Mustard milk
> 
> Strawberry (TPA) @ 6%
> VBIC (TPA) @ 8%


Hey thanks guys, I tried this recipe before with other vg and pg and it was OK. Maybe it was the nicotine I was using at the time. Don't think I'll have enough of the VBIC

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeXuS (23/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I would use all those flavours and make strawberry milk shake
> Something like...
> Strawberry TFA - 3%
> Vanilla Bean Icecream TFA - 2%
> ...


Will try it. Make a small batch first  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeXuS (23/12/16)

@Kalashnikov @Ripstorm How long do you wait normally before you vape this blend? I pop it in a dark place for a week or 2.


----------

